# How Do You Know That A Baby Pigeons Crop Is Empty?



## Herman's Mommy (Jun 6, 2011)

Squabs; Peewee&Stacy - 11 days

Herman - 25 days


What do i feel, or look for, How LONG does it take for each age catagory?


Thanks, xx


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

From TA:

"Here are a couple of pics ..

http://www.rims.net/arlene.htm


In the first pic the crop is empty .. in the second pic the crop is full .. notice the little "balloon" under the beak.

http://www.rims.net/babydove.htm "


----------



## GingerPigeon (May 22, 2011)

When the crop is empty it feels flat.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you have to ask this question you need to spend some time in your loft looking at your birds.


----------



## GingerPigeon (May 22, 2011)

Gem I don't think you read the other thread were she told us she found these babies. I don't think she has a loft.
Not everyone that has pigeons has a loft and besides, some people have never had pigeons before and I think we need to be patient.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Exactly, Ginger Pigeon. And then there are also those who have just never allowed their (house) birds to breed before, but have had pet birds for a while. There are a lot of different possible situations out there to think of before criticizing someone for asking a rather important question.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

GingerPigeon said:


> Gem I don't think you read the other thread were she told us she found these babies. I don't think she has a loft.
> Not everyone that has pigeons has a loft and besides, some people have never had pigeons before and I think we need to be patient.


You are right I did not see any other thread. I was not being mean i still think unless this is day one and the baby is being hand feed we all need to be good students of the birds in our care.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> You are right I did not see any other thread. I was not being mean i still think unless this is day one and the baby is being hand feed we all need to be good students of the birds in our care.


"I" think you are rather harsh for a professed man of "God". I was admonished for speaking to you, a man of the cloth, as I did. When I found out just who this person was (you) I was surprised by your tone. I still am. Take care.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Libis said:


> Exactly, Ginger Pigeon. And then there are also those who have just never allowed their (house) birds to breed before, but have had pet birds for a while. There are a lot of different possible situations out there to think of before criticizing someone for asking a rather important question.


I sorry that you think that people being asked to spend time with their birds is a criticism it is not meant that way. Many people who have birds or just want to help a new found baby don't spend the time to get to know them or understand them and I think that wrong. Again this was the first thread I saw on this subject for this new person. I am very happy that they are helping the lost and injured bird in their care.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> "I" think you are rather harsh for a professed man of "God". I was admonished for speaking to you, a man of the cloth, as I did. When I found out just who this person was (you) I was surprised by your tone. I still am. Take care.


Sorry I did not mean to upset anyone.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Sorry I did not mean to upset anyone.


I'm not upset at all. Just pointing out your hypocrisy. We will spend time with our birds. You need to spend time with your Book.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> I'm not upset at all. Just pointing out your hypocrisy. We will spend time with our birds. You need to spend time with your Book.


Thank You for your thought. But I see no hypocisy in my statments but I might see some in your's. But I will keep an opem mind.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

most are not aware that a pigeon even has a crop if they are not pigeon keepers... found ferals are allot to learn about from the new care giver... just take more time to read the post before putting in your concern... well try at least.lol... it is not always easy to know what is going on..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I sorry that you think that people being asked to spend time with their birds is a criticism it is not meant that way. Many people who have birds or just want to help a new found baby don't spend the time to get to know them or understand them and I think that wrong. Again this was the first thread I saw on this subject for this new person. I am very happy that they are helping the lost and injured bird in their care.


I do agree that everyone should strive to know as much as possible about their pets. I'm terribly sick of talking to people who ask me why their pet goldfish/budgie/etc died/was injured/is sick and it turns out that they purchased it without doing _any_ research ahead of time. 

At the same time, I do not feel that there is anything wrong with someone looking for this knowledge asking questions of those with experience. That is a form of research, too. 

Herman's mommy appears to have recently found these birds with little pigeon experience. I know I would be panicking too, and asking anyone that I could find for help. I just don't want to see anyone chased away from our forum by hard responses when they are doing the best that they can.
Other than that, I take no issue.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Thank You for your thought. But I see no hypocisy in my statments but I might see some in your's. But I will keep an opem mind.


Point it out. Your hypocrisy is not in what you said. It is in they way you say it. You address others as SkyTx does and yet claim to be a preacher. If you don't see it then you are a lost soul and should get a job at a fast food restaurant and spare the ministry members your abuse. I'm done.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

rpalmer--I'm proud of you
Tell it like is is and you will catch flack.
Hang in there-- Don't back down.
Just type the truth & your true feelings
Before long you will be on the " %^&%^$# " list like I am.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please do not turn this thread into a slanging match. Someone asks for advice, and that's the point of the topic.


----------

